# duck call



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Whats the best duck call to get ?


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

There probabally isnt a best but what I do is just buy a cheap one and tune it how I like and all my friends think they sound good


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it is all preferance and what you are going to use the call for. I prefer a single reed echo timber call for most hunting situation and have played with an echo, rnt, and doa calls for compitition. I find different calls do it for me in differing situations. Just my 2cents


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

I`ve been thinking about a Loud Mouth by HS specialty. A little pricey,about $130. Barnie Calief uses this call in the HS series duck hunting videos. It really screams .


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

You want a call that screams and will never stick....BGB or Big Guy's Best. Awsome call, I traded in My Foiles SMM for the Big Guy's and have fell in love with it, now I own two of them. I also have a H.S. ringer in a double reed that Barnie tuned up for me down at Game Fair. The H.S. is a great call also very snotty. But your best bet is to go someplace and try em, cabelas provides a great opputunity to do this. Do some research before you buy. My .02 cents.


----------



## Cabelas Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

dont buy an expensive one. I have blown both expensive and cheap, and the best call i have is an acrylic double reed dead timber from cutt down game calls, it was 24 bucks.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

probably a little 6 in 1 whistle ...............


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Swampthing.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Check out the Double Nasty II by Buck Gardner Calls.


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Check out the Double Nasty II by Buck Gardner Calls.

is that a double reed?


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Your best duck call is the one you can blow the best. I assume you a fair duck caller. Practice, Practice, Practice. I have my 10 year old son in the blind with me and he does well with a single reed Buck Gardner call he got from Delta Waterfowl.

I've tried many calls and I personally use a Haydel DR-85. It's inexpensive, blows well when wet and I can blow it very hard in the late season on these ND Missouri river mallards and you cannot out blow it. You and even get low quacks and drop them in your lap. It works for me and for under $20, it's a good value.

Good luck.


----------

